# Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?



## Pankehecht (3. Januar 2011)

Euch allen erstmal noch ein frohes neues Jahr.
Wünsche Euch allen schöne dicke Fische!

Nun meine Frage.
Wie macht ihr Euren Boilieteig?
Ich bin am überlegen mir eine Maschine zu kaufen!
Hubkneter = um die 1000 Euro
Küchenmaschine? Schafft die solch zähen Teig überhaupt
Per Hand: Habe die letzten Jahre immer ca. 10 kg pro Herstellungstag gemacht. Das ist mir auf Dauer zu anstrengend.

Danke für Eure Antworten! Freue mich auch über Tipps zu einzelnen Geräten!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Ich nehm die Küchenmaschine ("Kitchen Aid") meiner Freundin, solange es sich nicht um fischigen Kram handelt. 

Oft wird auch eine Nudelmaschine (Pastamatic) genommen.


----------



## Pankehecht (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Wieviel kannst Du in einem Durchgang mit der Kitchen Aid machen?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Ich bleibe bei der Handarbeit, verarbeite aber auch nur kleine Mengen bis etwa 10kg Rohmasse.
Der Grund ist der, dass ich mittlerweile auf dem Standpunkt stehe, dass ich für meine Futterkampagnen keine große Mengen Boilies verfüttern muss, da nehme ich fast nur noch Karpfenaufzuchtpellets, Maispellets, versch. Fischmehlpellets, Partikeln und nur eine kleine Menge meiner Selfmade- Boilies.
Meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen zu Folge, kann ich nicht behaupten, dass ich schlechter fange, als wenn ich nur mit Boilies anfüttere, die Herstellungskosten von 5- 10 Euro das Kilo kosteten(Zutatenkosten).
Alles was ich bis jetzt feststellen kann ist, dass ich mir seither Zeit und Geld spare, weil ich nur noch halb so viel in der Küche stehe und Pellets billiger, dennoch ernährungsphysiologisch gut sind.
Wenn ich dann mal die Teighaken schwinge, stecke ich dafür mehr Aufwand in meine Rohstoffauswahl und Zutatenaufbereitung.
So experimentiere ich mit der Körnung der Mehle(viele Zutaten mahle ich selbst, z.B. Mais, Reis, Hanf...) und wie sich das auf die Attraktivität der Boilies auswirkt, nehme statt normalem Reismehl, Jasminreis den ich selbst zu Mehl verarbeite usw...
So produziere ich Eliteknödel, die mehr am Haar als auf dem Futterteppich landen.
Als Handwerkszeuge nutze ich eine Mohnmühle mit Metallmahlwerk für alle ölhaltigen Saaten, einen etwas modifizierten Fleischwolf(Jupiter 8) zum Durchmahlen von Frolic, Mais, Hülsenfrüchte, eine Getreidemühle von Schnitzer, mit Steinmahlwerk, für alle Getreidearten, eine Gemüseschnitzelmaschine aus der Ex- DDR für Backwaren klein zu machen, sowie ein Handrührgerät.:vik:
Ansonsten habe ich Rollingtables für 10mm, 14mm, 18mm, 22mm und 24mm Kugeln, sowie ne Handboiliespritze mit 5 versch. Düsen von den Inselaffen und ne Friteuse.
Das Handrührgerät ist das einzige was elektrisch betrieben wird.:q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



Pankehecht schrieb:


> Wieviel kannst Du in einem Durchgang mit der Kitchen Aid machen?



Das Optimum liegt bei 1,5kg. Mehr geht auch (2kg) dann dauert es aber unverhältnismäßig lange und der Teig wird über den Schüsselrand gedrückt.

Sicherlich ist die Kitchen Aid keine Maschine für Großmengen - für mich reicht es vollkommen da ich nur eine kleine Küche habe und auch mehr mit Partikel füttere.
Die Boilies sind eher ein "Schmackerl" für die Fische...

Für die Kitchen Aid gibt es auch einen Fleischwolf... damit kann man prima die Würste mit fertigen. Allerdings hat das Teil einen Nachteil: den Preis!! Der ist aber gerechtfertigt, das Gerät ist einfach Top!!!

Klick:http://www.kitchen-aid.de/v1/

http://www.kitchen-aid.de/v1/index.php?cat=c19_KM-Zubehoer.html

Mein Vorteil: meine Freundin hat sie sich gekauft (Bäckerstochter + Anglerin) und ich darf sie benutzen...

Schatz, ich liebe dich dafür. Und für andere Sachen auch. KEKSE, ich will Kekse!!! Kuchen nehm ich auch....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das Optimum liegt bei 1,5kg. Mehr geht auch (2kg) dann dauert es aber unverhältnismäßig lange und der Teig wird über den Schüsselrand gedrückt.
> 
> Sicherlich ist die Kitchen Aid keine Maschine für Großmengen - für mich reicht es vollkommen da ich nur eine kleine Küche habe und auch mehr mit Partikel füttere.
> Die Boilies sind eher ein "Schmackerl" für die Fische...
> ...



Ja, das glaube ich gerne, dass die Maschine top ist, kostet ja auch ein paar Flocken, wenngleich sie ihr Geld wert ist.
Mal ne andere Frage, wie garst du deine Murmeln? Dampfgaren? Kochen in der Friteuse?


----------



## Pankehecht (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Ich gare meine Murmeln im Dampfgarschrank.
Der Vorteil, im Gegensatz zum Kochen, liegt auf der Hand.
Inhaltsstoffe werden nicht ausgewaschen und der Boilie bekommt eine super Konsistenz.
Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



Pankehecht schrieb:


> Ich gare meine Murmeln im Dampfgarschrank.
> Der Vorteil, im Gegensatz zum Kochen, liegt auf der Hand.
> Inhaltsstoffe werden nicht ausgewaschen und der Boilie bekommt eine super Konsistenz.
> Kann ich nur empfehlen!



Die Vorteile sind zweifelsohne gegeben, bloß wer hat schon nen Dampfgarschrank? Ich weiß gerademal, wie man das schreibt, hab in meinem Leben aber noch keinen gesehen. Was kostet so ein Luxus, ist doch bestimmt sauteuer?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Hab bisher immer einen 15ltr-Edelstahlpott auf den Herd gewuchet (der Preis war auch grauselig) und im Wasser gegart;
Koche aber gerne, deswegen war der Preis zu verschmerzen.

Dieses Jahr ändert sich das: 

- vorletzte Woche einen 1200-Watt Dampfgarer von in der Bucht geschossen. Für 5.11€ incl. Versand...

- letzte Woche einen Keller bei einem Umzug ausgeräumt. Einkochapparat/Entsafter mit Siebeinsätzen usw. geschenkt bekommen.

Ach ja, Rollbretter 8mm (absoluter Blödsinn), 12mm (extrem Mühselig), 16mm, 20mm und 22mm hab ich auch noch.
Dazu Handspritze, das gibt allerdings Sehnenscheidenentzündung und beim Po....en kannst du erst mal nur unten liegen.

Hab schon des öfteren gehört, das Friteusen gut sind. Allerdings kann dann eine höhere Stromnachzahlung ins Haus flattern, besonders bei Industriefriteusen.

Ansonsten gehe ich wie der Sensitivfischer vor. Verschiedene Partikel, ein paar Pellets dazu die Klicker.


----------



## Pankehecht (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Bei dem Garschrank hatte ich vor einigen Jahren einfach Käuferglück bei einer Restaurantauflösung. 400 € habe ich bezahlt. Man kann halt größere Mengen auf einmal garen.

Garen mit Dampf geht aber auch wesentlich günstiger. Es gibt Geräte für 30-50 Euro die in einem Durchgang 2-3 kg schaffen.
Das sind normal Küchengeräte mit Timer usw.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Das Ding ist halt, dass es mich bloß ankotzt, dass die Friteuseneinsätze ihr Gittermuster in den Boilies hinterlassen.
Das Gitter-/Siebgewebe ist so fein, dass es nur durch das Eigengewicht der Boilies, sich in diese drückt.|gr:
Hab aber auch keine Lust die Murmeln mühevoll mit der Schöpfkelle rein und rauszubefördern.#d#c


----------



## Pankehecht (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

http://www.clatronic.de/product_info.php/info/p1542_DG-3235-Dampfgarer.html

Nur als Beispiel!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das Ding ist halt, dass es mich bloß ankotzt, dass die Friteuseneinsätze ihr Gittermuster in den Boilies hinterlassen.



Knastlogo.. Ist doch nicht schlimm, in der Natur findet der Fisch auch nix kugelrundes bis auf unsere Murmeln. Ist halt dein Markenzeichen.


----------



## G0PPAE (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



Pankehecht schrieb:


> Ich gare meine Murmeln im Dampfgarschrank.
> Der Vorteil, im Gegensatz zum Kochen, liegt auf der Hand.
> Inhaltsstoffe werden nicht ausgewaschen und der Boilie bekommt eine super Konsistenz.
> Kann ich nur empfehlen!



ich mache meine auch in der friteuse da ich meist grosse mengen auf einmal mache 
und das in der friteuse sehr schnell geht 

wie ist das beim Dampfgaren ;+
wie lange brauchen hier 20 mm boilies bis sie gar sind ?


----------



## minne6 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Meinen Teig knete ich noch per Hand. Das ist meiner Meinung nach noch einer der einfachen Aufgaben. Ich hatte es auch mal mit einer mauellen Teigspritze versucht, aber der Kraftaufwand ist mir zu hoch..^^  Neulich habe ich mal einen kleinen Bericht auf meiner Seite gestellt, wie ich die Boilies mittels eines Fleischwolf herstelle. Wenn man nicht so viel Geld ausgeben möchte, dann ist das eine gute Lösung. Der Fleischwolf hat mir 1€ in der Bucht gekostet. Wenn der Teig noch ein wenig Feuchter gemacht wird, dann lässt er sich sehr gut durch den Fleischwolf drehen. Hatte auch schon an Druckluft Kartuschenpressen gedacht. Die kosten ca. 13€, sind allerdings ein wenig zu klein (230ml) und pressen mit ca. 6Bar. Ob das reichen würde weiß ich nicht...Man muss es einach mal ausprobieren.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Pankehecht (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

20 mm Boilies gare ich zwischen 10 und 20 Minuten lang.
Ist auch ein bisschen Erfahrunswert.
Es ist vom Mix abhängig und von der Anzahl der verwendeten Eier.

Aber wir kommen ein wenig vom Thema ab!

Mir geht es wirklich nur um die "Anfertigung" der Teigmasse.
Die Weiterverarbeitung steht bei mir schon seit Jahren unumstößlich fest.

Große Boiliegun mit Druckluft.
Große Rolltische.
Dampfgarschrank und gelegentlich (auch Mix abhängig) 50 Liter Kochtopf auf Gasbrenner.

Macht den keiner seinen Teig maschinell?

Also werde ich mir wohl doch eine Industrieknetmaschine kaufen müssen!?!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Druckluftspritze muss nicht sein. Ich glaube bei Youtube gibt es Video da haben die Jungs eine Handpresse umgebaut und drücken mit einem Akkuschrauber!!


----------



## Udo561 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Hi,
kleiner Tipp.
Geht mal zu eurem nächsten Bäcker der noch selber produziert , fragt mal nach ob er euch nach Feierabend mal eben euren Teig durchlaufen lässt.
So ein Hub oder Spiralkneter packt , wenn es denn sein muss , je nach größe bis 200 KG Teig auf einmal.
Ist ne Sache von 1 Stunde Aufwand inkl. Maschinenreinigung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Pankehecht (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Druckluft geht aber super! 
Ist aber wahrscheinlich auch eine Sache des Geschmacks.
Da ich den Kompressor eh schon hatte was das der sinnvollste Weg für mich.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Der Vater meiner Freundin hat eine Bäckerei... Und der wird sich hüten einen Boilieteig (am Ende noch mit Muschel- oder Fischgeschmack) in seine Maschine zu feuern!!

Ein Bäcker verarbeitet Lebensmittel und was meinst du, was los ist, wenn das rauskommt.
Da braucht nur der dumme Zufall zu kommen und schon ist er fällig...


----------



## Udo561 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Der Vater meiner Freundin hat eine Bäckerei... Und der wird sich hüten einen Boilieteig (am Ende noch mit Muschel- oder Fischgeschmack) in seine Maschine zu feuern!!
> Ein Bäcker verarbeitet Lebensmittel und was meinst du, was los ist, wenn das rauskommt.
> .



Hi,
sorry , aber die Kessel inkl. der Hub oder Spiralarme sind aus Edelstahl und komplett abwaschbar.
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was daran schlimm sein sollte wenn man in der Maschine einen Boiliemix verarbeitet.
Gruß Udo
ps. vor langer Zeit habe ich den Beruf auch mal erlernt


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

meinen teig,mache ich wie es sich für einen richtigen mann noch gehört mit der hand :q
und ich verbrauche locker 50-80 kg im jahr.
ich nutze immer diese mist wintertage um abend mal das eine oder andere kg abzurollen.
so nutze ich die abend sinnvoll, leg ne karpfen-dvd ein und träume von den tagen die bald kommen werden :q


----------



## Pankehecht (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kleiner Tipp.
> Geht mal zu eurem nächsten Bäcker der noch selber produziert , fragt mal nach ob er euch nach Feierabend mal eben euren Teig durchlaufen lässt.
> So ein Hub oder Spiralkneter packt , wenn es denn sein muss , je nach größe bis 200 KG Teig auf einmal.
> ...




Das halte ich auch für eine Schnapsidee! Was sollte den Bäcker auch dazu bewegen? Und wenn ich ihm dafür Geld geben muss kann ich mir auf Dauer auch eine eigene Knetmaschine zulegen!


----------



## Pankehecht (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> meinen teig,mache ich wie es sich für einen richtigen mann noch gehört mit der hand :q
> und ich verbrauche locker 50-80 kg im jahr.
> ich nutze immer diese mist wintertage um abend mal das eine oder andere kg abzurollen.
> so nutze ich die abend sinnvoll, leg ne karpfen-dvd ein und träume von den tagen die bald kommen werden :q




Naja, das ist ja auch nicht gerade viel! :q

Ich will meine Baits nicht "auf Halde" produzieren und einfrieren.
Schön frisch soll es für meine Lieblinge sein!


----------



## Pankehecht (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Glück muss man haben!

Dieses Schmuckstück habe ich gerade für 51 Euro ersteigert!

http://www.ecvv.com/product/827271.html

Damit ist für mich das Thema erledigt!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Ok... solange man einen 380V Anschluß hat, kein Problem...Und 180kg schwer... Alter Schwede, da hätte ich die Kündigung von meinem Schatz. Und wohl vom Vermieter.

Kommt das Teil direkt aus China? Schreib mal, ob du es auch bekommen hast. Auch die Zoll-Prozedur würde mich interssieren...


----------



## Pankehecht (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Oh Gott nein! Ich bin doch nicht des Wahnsinns! #t

Kommt von 3,2,1 meins!!

Stammt aus einer Restaurantauflösung in der Nähe von Hannover!
Habe schon eine MMS mit Foto etc. vom Verkäufer erhalten! Der hatte dort ein indisches Restaurant!
Vielleicht hat er auch noch Curry? Gleich mal fragen! 

Zum Glück habe ich beim Hausbau gleich an einen 380 Volt-Anschluss gedacht! Hat sich schon beim Holzspalter bezahlt gemacht!

Wenn ich das Teil abgeholt habe mache ich ein paar Fotos und stelle sie hier ein!


----------



## minne6 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Druckluftspritze muss nicht sein. Ich glaube bei Youtube gibt es Video da haben die Jungs eine Handpresse umgebaut und drücken mit einem Akkuschrauber!!



Ich greife nochmal die Sache mit der Boiliepresse auf.

Also ich habe mal diese Boiliepresse nachgebaut und musste feststellen, das es gar nicht so leicht ist, eine funktionsfähige Presse zu bauen. Materialien habe ich mir alle für ca. 5€ beschafft. Im Prinzip funktioniert die Presse, aber es ist viel Arbeit und es geht nicht schneller als mit einem Fleischwolf, da die GEwindestange ziemlich lange braucht um rein und raus geschraubt zu werden.  Ich habe mal ein Video von meinem Prototyp online gestellt.
Die Videoqualität ist leider nicht so dolle..

http://carp-news.de/Videos.html

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Die Grundidee war gut, das Material mangelhaft...

Die normalen Slikonspritzen halten diesem Druck nicht stand. Das Video wurde vor einiger Zeit hier im AB schon mal gepostet.

Klick mich mal und staune


----------



## minne6 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Ja wie gesagt, danach habe ich das auch nachgebaut und das video was ich reingestellt habe ist von mir. Wie gesagt die Silikonpresse hält den Druck nicht Stand und verformt sich. Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach neuen Ideen...


----------



## G0PPAE (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



Pankehecht schrieb:


> Oh Gott nein! Ich bin doch nicht des Wahnsinns! #t
> 
> Kommt von 3,2,1 meins!!
> 
> ...



super kauf für das Geld hätte ich sie mir auch gekauft 
du wirst es nicht bereuen das kneten hat ein Ende :q


----------



## G0PPAE (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Super Video #6 

genau so war unsere erste auch nur xxl konnten da 2 kg reinstopfen ^^
mussten das Gewinde Händisch drehen 
jetzt haben wir eine mit Druckluft was für ein Segen :vik:


----------



## minne6 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Ich suche mir auch gerade eine mit Druckluft und einem vernünftigen Kolben. Kannst du mir das was empfehlen ? Es reicht mir, wenn ca. 1 KG rein passt.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



minne6 schrieb:


> Ich greife nochmal die Sache mit der Boiliepresse auf.
> 
> Also ich habe mal diese Boiliepresse nachgebaut und musste feststellen, das es gar nicht so leicht ist, eine funktionsfähige Presse zu bauen. Materialien habe ich mir alle für ca. 5€ beschafft. Im Prinzip funktioniert die Presse, aber es ist viel Arbeit und es geht nicht schneller als mit einem Fleischwolf, da die GEwindestange ziemlich lange braucht um rein und raus geschraubt zu werden.  Ich habe mal ein Video von meinem Prototyp online gestellt.
> Die Videoqualität ist leider nicht so dolle..
> ...



Die Grundidee war gut und mit ner richtigen(geschlossenen Kartuschenpresse, hättest du das Problem nicht gehabt, dass es dir die Kartusche rausdrückt.
Das eigentliche Problem ist im Grunde, das Gewinde der Gewindestange(Regelgewinde allg. Anwendung nach DIN 13-1), dass mit der Ministeigung daher kommt, die z.B. bei ner M8- Gewindestange gerademal 1,25 beträgt.
Da kommt natürlich kein Vortrieb zu Stande und der Akkuschrauber läuft sich tod, ohne dass vorne vernünftig was rauskommt.
Mich würde daher mal interessieren, wie die Jungs das in dem anderen Video(Link von asphaltmonster), auf die Reihe bekommen haben, deren Spritze scheint mehr Schub, bei weinger Drehzahl zu machen.|kopfkrat


----------



## minne6 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Danke für die Info ! Habe mich auch stark gewundert, warum das bei denen so flott geht. Momentan ist eine neue Presse in Bau.  Das ganze System wird ein geschlossenes Sein ( dünnes Kanalrohr ) und mit einer langen dickeren Gewindestange. Das ganze ist dann fest auf einem Brett installiert. Ich werde das ergebnis natürlich hochladen, wenn es denn soweit ist.|rolleyes
Gruß
Simon


----------



## G0PPAE (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



minne6 schrieb:


> Ich suche mir auch gerade eine mit Druckluft und einem vernünftigen Kolben. Kannst du mir das was empfehlen ? Es reicht mir, wenn ca. 1 KG rein passt.
> Gruß
> Simon


die hat mein Kollege gekauft bei ebay (ca 90,00,- Euro )
wie sie heißt kann ich dir nicht sagen steht nichts drauf! 
ich glaube das sie sogar 1,5 kg Fassungsvermögen besitzt 
hoffe ich konnte dir trotzdem Helfen 

mfg


----------



## minne6 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

Ich glaube du meinst die "Kp 1000 p" Ich starte noch einen letzten Versuch mit einer geschlossenen Kartuschenpresse und wenn das nicht klappt steige ich auf Druckluft um. Ich habe mir neulich auch was mit einem 1 Meter langen Kanalrohr und einer langen M10 gewindestange gebaut. Allerdings baut sich auch da ein ziemlich hoher druck auf, sodass nur der Teig im Rohr zusammengepresst wurde und nicht mehr herauskam :g. Aber bei der kleinen Kartusche ist der die Fläche und somt der Druck auch nicht so hoch.
Mal schauen, wie es funktioniert.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



minne6 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst die "Kp 1000 p" Ich starte noch einen letzten Versuch mit einer geschlossenen Kartuschenpresse und wenn das nicht klappt steige ich auf Druckluft um. Ich habe mir neulich auch was mit einem 1 Meter langen Kanalrohr und einer langen M10 gewindestange gebaut. Allerdings baut sich auch da ein ziemlich hoher druck auf, sodass nur der Teig im Rohr zusammengepresst wurde und nicht mehr herauskam :g. Aber bei der kleinen Kartusche ist der die Fläche und somt der Druck auch nicht so hoch.
> Mal schauen, wie es funktioniert.
> Gruß
> Simon



Du bräuchtest eine Stange mit mehr Vorschub, also einem steileren Gewinde. Isometrische Gewinde haben zu wenig Steigung, egal ob M8, M10 oder M12 und mehr, selbst ein M16er- Gewinde hat bloß ne 2er Steigung.
Da hättest du dann ne mords Stange, aber es geht trotzdem nix.
Ne Schubstange mit nem Trapezgewinde wäre schon besser, wenn auch noch nicht ideal.
Aber so ein Trapezgewinde hat bei einem Nenndurchmesser von 16mm, immerhin schon eine Steigung von 4, also doppelt so viel wie ein M16.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

hier auch eine sehr interessante Boiliemaschine...:m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> hier auch eine sehr interessante Boiliemaschine...:m



Wenn ich die Teile sehe, frage ich mich jedes Mal, wo und wie die Leute an diese Walzen rankommen, der Rest ist ja relativ simpel vom Aufbau her, die Teile hätte ich auch im Keller(Aluprofile, Riemen, Motor...)?
Okay, wer an POM oder PE rankommt und ne Drehmaschine hat, der sollte das irgendwie hinbekommen,, aber einfach sieht mir die Sache dennoch nicht aus. Vorallem wer arbeitet heute noch in einem Betrieb, in dem man nach Feierabend die Maschinen vom Chef nutzen kann.#c;+


----------



## Anaconda1983 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Teile sehe, frage ich mich jedes Mal, wo und wie die Leute an diese Walzen rankommen, der Rest ist ja relativ simpel vom Aufbau her, die Teile hätte ich auch im Keller(Aluprofile, Riemen, Motor...)?
> Okay, wer an POM oder PE rankommt und ne Drehmaschine hat, der sollte das irgendwie hinbekommen,, aber einfach sieht mir die Sache dennoch nicht aus. Vorallem wer arbeitet heute noch in einem Betrieb, in dem man nach Feierabend die Maschinen vom Chef nutzen kann.#c;+



solche walzen waren vor kurzem bei ebay zu ersteigern... hat auch einer selbst gedreht... aber wenn ich wieder mal was finde, sage ich dir bescheid.


----------



## G0PPAE (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht ihr euren Boilieteig? per Hand oder maschinell?*

hab hier auch zwei  viel spaß 

http://www.bdsplus.nl/pagina4.html

http://www.boiliemaschine.de/index.html

so heute hab ich 4 Sorten gerollt 

hab auch die kosten berechnet viel spaß  
Grün 

100 g milchpulver    0,77,-
400 g junks             0,88,-
250 g Mais              0,10,-
250 g Griss             0,18,-
10 st. eier              1,70,-

preis pro kg            3,63,-
--------------------------------------------


schwarz

400 g junks                0,88,-
100 g kartoffelstärke   0,10,-
250 g sojamehl           0,14,-
250 g gries                0,18,-
10 st. eier                 1,70,-

preis pro kg               3,00,-
--------------------------------------------

blau

300 g sojamehl          0,16,-
300 g gries               0,21,-
200 g kartoffelstärke  0,20,-
200 g junks               0,44,-
4    ml flaver             0,68,-
10 st. eier                1,70,-

preis pro kg              3,39,-
--------------------------------------

blau grün                 

250 g sojamehl         0,14,-
250 g gries              0,18,-
250 g kartoffelstärke 0,25,-
250 g junks              0,55,-
3    ml flaver            0,50,-
10 st. eier                1,70,-

preis pro kg              3,32,-
---------------------------------------

bin jetzt schon gespannt wie sie werden |rolleyes 
noch 3-4 tage dann kann ich euch die ersten berichte und Testversuche posten :g
was denkt ihr über die 4 Sorten ? |kopfkrat


----------

